# plugging the spoiler holes



## trentwill83 (Oct 20, 2009)

i just removed my spoiler today. now i need to cover or fill the holes. i''m not really sure what to do here. does anybody have any suggestions on what to use so it doesn't look cheap and tacky?


----------



## Cobra126 (Sep 24, 2009)

I am about to do the same, but am not sure what to do about the holes as well. The correct thing would be to fill them and paint the trunk, but I want to be able to put it back on if I choose.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

trentwill83 said:


> i just removed my spoiler today. now i need to cover or fill the holes. i''m not really sure what to do here. does anybody have any suggestions on what to use so it doesn't look cheap and tacky?


There is an easy temporary fix that will work well and keep water out. Check at your local car parts store or places like LOWES or Home Depot and look for plastic Hole Plugs. They come in all differnet sizes and colors and they can be painted as well. Once you remove the spoiler, you just press these pugs in the holes. They can last forever and are dirt cheap. Check out the web site to give you an idea of what I am talking aboiut 





Round Tube Inserts - Tube Inserts & Caps


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

I've talked to a couple of reputable body shops about filling the holes and been given prices in the $1000 range. They've also told me the material used to fill the holes will eventually shrink and the paint job will deteriorate in those spots. Consequently, I haven't done it. I've also been considering a JHP lip spoiler but haven't seen one, except in pictures, and that doesn't give me enough information. I'd like to hear from anyone who's had the holes filled successfully some time ago.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

Gotagoat said:


> I've talked to a couple of reputable body shops about filling the holes and been given prices in the $1000 range. They've also told me the material used to fill the holes will eventually shrink and the paint job will deteriorate in those spots. Consequently, I haven't done it. I've also been considering a JHP lip spoiler but haven't seen one, except in pictures, and that doesn't give me enough information. I'd like to hear from anyone who's had the holes filled successfully some time ago.


The owner of the shop that does all my work for me removed his rear wing last year. He has a body man working in his shop so finding someone to do it was easy. The holes were filled by welding metal and then just sanding, prep work and paint. I see his car often and so far it looks real good. You would never know any holes were in the trunk lid at one time


----------



## CChase (Dec 11, 2007)

LOWET said:


> The owner of the shop that does all my work for me removed his rear wing last year. He has a body man working in his shop so finding someone to do it was easy. The holes were filled by welding metal and then just sanding, prep work and paint. I see his car often and so far it looks real good. You would never know any holes were in the trunk lid at one time


Mine had the holes welded shut 2 years ago and it still looks fine. As long as you don't use bondo or something and just weld it shut it should be fine forever... watch the next time I go out and wash my car the holes will collapse and my trunk will fill with water now that I said it's fine.


----------



## Cobra126 (Sep 24, 2009)

Pulled my spoiler tonight. Used black plastic plugs from Lowes. They are more like the black fasteners that hold the hood and trunk liner in place. I was able to thread nuts on the 4 smaller ones for the bolt holes. I used the first pic, spring type fasteners for these 4. For the bigger wire hole I used the second pic, and a larger fastener, and wraped duct tape around the shaft until it built up and fit tightly in the hole. They actually look pretty good for a quick job. Dont blast me for not welding, I know that is how it should be done, but I want to be able to put it back to stock if I want. I may buy more of the fasteners and spray them Spice Red to have them blend better. The quality of the pics suck, I'm sorry. These look much better in person than in the pics I can tell you.

On the spring clip type fasteners, I cut off the 2 spring sides and then worked a nut on to self thread.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Go to Home Depot and you can buy plugs there. its like 3 bucks. If you fill the hole, you can't go back. Plugs don't look as good but atleast keep your options open. And its mad cheap.


----------



## Cobra126 (Sep 24, 2009)

I just ordered spray touch up paint to paint those plugs. Should be a big improvement over the black.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Cobra126 said:


> I just ordered spray touch up paint to paint those plugs. Should be a big improvement over the black.


Make sure you clear too! And post pics. I'm courious to see how good the touch up paint really is compaired to stock. I need to fix a spot on my rocker with PBM.


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

Thanks for the input regarding welding the holes. With the current economy, perhaps those body shops will recalculate the $1K estimate.


----------



## Kotsolgto (Oct 15, 2009)

well I started ripping my wing off and noticed that you cant unplug the third light. So im wondering what you guys did so you can still use it if you wanted?


----------



## Cobra126 (Sep 24, 2009)

Kotsolgto said:


> well I started ripping my wing off and noticed that you cant unplug the third light. So im wondering what you guys did so you can still use it if you wanted?


 You CAN unplug it! I did. There is a white molex plug you can unplug, then unplug the 3 wires that are attached to the square black component, I think it may be a relay. Then the harness will come right out through the hole in the trunk!


----------



## Kotsolgto (Oct 15, 2009)

Not trying to be a pain but where exactly is the plug? I pulled apart the light and it didn't detach I've looked everywhere!


----------



## Cobra126 (Sep 24, 2009)

Kotsolgto said:


> Not trying to be a pain but where exactly is the plug? I pulled apart the light and it didn't detach I've looked everywhere!


 Take out 3 fasteners that hold the trunk liner on. The 3 at the top right corner when the trunk is open. Pull the liner back away from the trunk and use a flash light. you will see the white molex plug. You then can pull the harness out a little and unplug the relay.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Pull the carpet off the top of the trunk lid(a few plastic rivits and maybe 1 screw if I remember correctly.). It should be on the right middleish when looking up at it. It is just a standard connector though. Un hook, then carefully fish the wires though the top of the decklid and problem solved.

Once you see it, would will smack yourself for missing it. I know I did.


----------



## Kotsolgto (Oct 15, 2009)

Alrite guys I check it out when I get off of work. Thanks for your help I'll let ya know how it goes lol


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

Cobra126 said:


> I want to be able to put it back on if I choose.


what is it with people worrying about wanting to go back "if they choose"?

how many things have you ever done to a car, because you wanted to, and then decided to go back to stock?

do it once...do it right.... and if you decide you want to go back down the road, just drill the damn holes back in the trunk. it takes about 10 minutes to do. instead people drive around with cheap-ass plastic plugs (or stickers) stuck on their trunks and it looks like total ****!



Gotagoat said:


> I'd like to hear from anyone who's had the holes filled successfully some time ago.


 what do you need to know?

having the holes welded shut and filled is just like any other body repair you've ever had done. if you got in an accident tomorrow and got a dent in your car, you probably wouldn't ask so many questions as you are now. it's the easiest thing for a bodyshop to do. there is no metalwork or dents to fix. it's just a few holes to fill and paint. 

I'm sorry to come off sounding so harsh, but I feel like it's a bunch of 17 year old rice burners, with neon lights all over their cars, asking these questions. what would you all do if this forum wasn't here?


----------



## Wagon Collector (Nov 12, 2009)

Question from a new guy... what are you guys using for a third brake light? Is there a factory part from another car that can be adapted to work?

I love the look of these cars with the spoiler delete...


----------



## CChase (Dec 11, 2007)

Wagon Collector said:


> Question from a new guy... what are you guys using for a third brake light? Is there a factory part from another car that can be adapted to work?
> 
> I love the look of these cars with the spoiler delete...


There's a 3rd brake light on the rear deck already, the one on the wing was kind of redundant.


----------



## Wagon Collector (Nov 12, 2009)

CChase said:


> There's a 3rd brake light on the rear deck already, the one on the wing was kind of redundant.


Cool... well that's easy! I just found a picture showing them both illuminated...










Man, I haven't even got my hands on one of these cars yet and I'm already planning out the modifications!


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

^^^^ that is an SAP 04. Has the 05/06 hood, SAP grills, and SAP spoiler. I want. And in cosmos make it pimp.


----------



## CChase (Dec 11, 2007)

Wagon Collector said:


> Cool... well that's easy! I just found a picture showing them both illuminated...
> 
> Man, I haven't even got my hands on one of these cars yet and I'm already planning out the modifications!


FWIW, the reason there's already one on the deck is because the car only got a wing standard when it came to the US. The rear wing blocks the deck 3rd brake light is my guess as to why the wing ended up with a light as well.


----------



## RicanGoat (Aug 25, 2009)

I just disconnected the one inside the car so only the wing lights up.


----------



## danieloneil01 (Dec 17, 2008)

I got some vinyl inserts from a website a while back and may go to Lowes to get what other people got. Because everyone that sees my car without the wing goes directly to the inserts and attempts to use their finger and poke the inserts. And the inserts are so flimsy rain will almost push them in. 


And I have factory touch up paint with clear coat and I'll post up pics when I do it. Anyone know if the plugs at Lowes will plug all of them? Because there's one hole thats bigger than the other ones.


----------



## Rmb110 (Jan 9, 2010)

What size plugs do i need for the holes?


----------



## Dominion (Jan 1, 2010)

Rmb110 said:


> What size plugs do i need for the holes?


Go measure the inner diameter of the holes on your way to lowes or home depot. Im not sure on the measurements but thats what im going to do.



Also to the guy that got quoted 1K to shave those holes. I had a body shop here in town quote me $250 to do mine.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I helped my field with his. We took the spoiler off in less then 10 minutes. Then went to Home Depot and got plugs. I don't like the wingless look but to each his own.

Ans $250 to do it sounds way too cheap. It will be 1/2 fast at best. Thats about what a dencent paint job costs on just a bumper without much blending/prep. Trunk lid would need to be welded/fileed/sanded and blended. I wouldn't excpet anything under about $500 and most likely more to do it properly.


----------



## Dominion (Jan 1, 2010)

jpalamar said:


> I helped my field with his. We took the spoiler off in less then 10 minutes. Then went to Home Depot and got plugs. I don't like the wingless look but to each his own.
> 
> Ans $250 to do it sounds way too cheap. It will be 1/2 fast at best. Thats about what a dencent paint job costs on just a bumper without much blending/prep. Trunk lid would need to be welded/fileed/sanded and blended. I wouldn't excpet anything under about $500 and most likely more to do it properly.


I failed to mention im best friends with the owners son, who also happens to be the shop manager. Im also a custom paint and auto body tech. I would think around the $400 or so mark should be a fair price for whats involved. For 1K they better be blending into the quarters. The only reason i would have anyone do it for me is my shop is in the process of being finished. :cool


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

For the $1K they were including blending into the quarters.


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

For 1k i hope they ll clean your house too.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

I think the $0.50 plastic plug wing delete looks way better than the factory spoiler. People won't think it's a hack job.


----------



## pcviper13 (Dec 1, 2009)

Why would blend it into the quarters when you have jamb lines all the way around the trunk lid ? If they can't match paint any better than that I do not think that I would use them.


----------



## danfigg (Sep 27, 2009)

*re*

If you wanna do the spoiler delete that is fine. If you wanna fill the hole with plugs that fine to. But if you are gonna have a body shop do it and then worry about going back to the spoiler in the future, you should at least make a templete before they plug the holes this way if you wanna go back to the spoiler, you can drill them out your self and add the spoiler back on yourself unless you dont mine spending your cash. Make a templete and store it with the spoiler.----------Danfigg


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

danfigg said:


> If you wanna do the spoiler delete that is fine. If you wanna fill the hole with plugs that fine to. But if you are gonna have a body shop do it and then worry about going back to the spoiler in the future, you should at least make a templete before they plug the holes this way if you wanna go back to the spoiler, you can drill them out your self and add the spoiler back on yourself unless you dont mine spending your cash. Make a templete and store it with the spoiler.----------Danfigg


Thats a really good idea.


----------



## danfigg (Sep 27, 2009)

*re*

Yeah I thought so too. Not my idea though. Im on the Chevy Monza forum H-body.org and someone sold a guy a spoiler and made the templete for him out of construction paper and sent it with the spoiler without telling the guy and when the spoiler arrived, he was extremely happy. Took him a few minutes and had the spoiler on in no time. On the chevy Monza it has a 3 piece spoiler like the 78 Camaro so drilling all those holes could be a pain.-------Danfigg


----------

